# Welding a steel Pipe (bar) to the edge for gravel



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

I plow mostly all gravel driveways and it never seems to freeze hard here where I am, so I'm wanting to weld a steel bar to to the cutting edge. Has anyone got experience doing this.
Need to know if I should weld it to the BOTTOM or to the FRONT of the edge (may be better for back dragging?)
Anyway, thanks for the advise in advance!
Regards,
Lowell


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

I wouldn't weld directly to the cutting edge, to much heat and it will crack. I've build a couple of these, just mount it so it can come back off later. Pics in this thread of one I just got done with.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103504


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks, that looks great.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

Why don't you switch to a poly edge? Much better on gravel then steel.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

mrsnowman;1095524 said:


> Why don't you switch to a poly edge? Much better on gravel then steel.


Or just lift the plow up like an inch and go. Instead of welding


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

ajslands;1095633 said:


> Or just lift the plow up like an inch and go. Instead of welding


AJ..Has a Good point for once.....I have plowed a few gravel drives in my day..Drop the plow..Then lift it off the ground an inch or so.... Go slow..and pay attention....When the ground totally freezes it gets a little easyer.......Gravel drives are a pain anyway you cut it...


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

It's not as easy as raising the plow 1". Every time the truck goes up, so does the plow and you leave 4" of snow. I have used this method but it is a real PITA.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cet;1095661 said:


> It's not as easy as raising the plow 1". Every time the truck goes up, so does the plow and you leave 4" of snow. I have used this method but it is a real PITA.


Agreed...Hence the words Pay attention...They are a PITA


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

ajslands;1095633 said:


> Or just lift the plow up like an inch and go. Instead of welding


Lifting the plow doesn't work. It leaves the drive looking awful and full of slop. If you reread the post, Whitelite states that he does mostly gravel and it never seems to freeze, hence the one inch lift would never work well. Rather than welding a bar on the plow, a poly edge will work wonders. We had a few gravel drives and parking areas that never wanted to hard freeze also. Once we switched to poly edges it was like night and day. Take it from a guy who has been there!


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

Also, we have found that backscraping works best, but it can be very irritating to get rid of the snow humps from the edges of the plow.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

mrsnowman;1095682 said:


> Lifting the plow doesn't work. It leaves the drive looking awful and full of slop. If you reread the post, Whitelite states that he does mostly gravel and it never seems to freeze, hence the one inch lift would never work well. Rather than welding a bar on the plow, a poly edge will work wonders. We had a few gravel drives and parking areas that never wanted to hard freeze also. Once we switched to poly edges it was like night and day. Take it from a guy who has been there!


Do these poly edges scrape to the ground on black top. What stops them from digging in on gravel? Are they thicker? I don't do any gravel or need one just curious.

I found back dragging worked well on gravel but if the snow is thick you have to make sure you don't get hung up.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

cet;1095690 said:


> Do these poly edges scrape to the ground on black top. What stops them from digging in on gravel? Are they thicker? I don't do any gravel or need one just curious.
> 
> I found back dragging worked well on gravel but if the snow is thick you have to make sure you don't get hung up.


We started poly with our pusher boxes because we hate rubber. We liked it so much that we have switched most of our equipment over to it. It scrapes like steel and because it is so wide (1.5 inches) it will float over the gravel pretty good. Plowing slop is always a pain, but the poly makes it easier and is much more forgiving on the equipment and operator. Be careful if you buy poly. Most companies are selling urathane. That wears way to fast. The stuff that we use is from http://cuttingedgepoly.com. It last forever. I'm not big on recommending other companies, but they have treated us right over the years.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a steel edge on a 10' pusher. It actually scrapes like crap. I think the cutting edge is too far forward from the side ski. Do you know if a poly edge would scrape better.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

cet;1095711 said:


> I have a steel edge on a 10' pusher. It actually scrapes like crap. I think the cutting edge is too far forward from the side ski. Do you know if a poly edge would scrape better.


Poly edges are the only way to go on pushers. We have been swithing our plows over too. Don't buy urathane though. It wears too fast. We had much better luck with ethaline edges


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Do you have an approx. price for a 10' edge. Their web site looks under construction.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

cet;1095748 said:


> Do you have an approx. price for a 10' edge. Their web site looks under construction.


I usually email or call them. I have been using them for years. I don't recall what a 10 footer goes for. Our ten footer has two 5 foot sections. Had it on for a couple of years and have only worn a little. They are usually pretty quick to get you a quote. We give them our credit card and the edge is usually in hand in a week or two.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

I just looked at their site. Looks like the store is down. They have a contact form. I use that sometimes.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

OK, thanks for the info.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

no problem


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

cet;1095661 said:


> It's not as easy as raising the plow 1". Every time the truck goes up, so does the plow and you leave 4" of snow. I have used this method but it is a real PITA.


Thanks everyone for the tips. I've been raising the plow about an inch for years, but as stated it is a Pain and really doesn't do a good job. Like was said here every time the truck goes up, so does the plow and it leaves way to much snow. Problem is most gravel drives "are" up and down. The flip side is that once you go down the plow gouges and trips when the gravel isn't frozen, then you just cause more ups and downs the customers are not happy with rutting their roads like that.

Back dragging is also a pain especially on lots of curves and winding roads, (neck gets real sore) depending on the snow you can leave big piles in waves when the snow is full of moisture cause it's heavy and the plow just rides up and over.

Plowing and always having to go very slow ---"ticking" the blade up and trying to keep it 1 inch is a time killer, so is back dragging over and over again.

This is the reason I'm looking for a better solution, thanks for the ideas and comments!!Lowell


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

We just received another edge fromhttp://cuttingedgepoly.com. We installed it on a 8 foot boss and we also added poly wings. this thing is a tank now. We ordered our wings extra tall because we ordered a 10 inch tall edge. We ran it over a few gravel lots this week. It handled awsome. I will try to post some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Yard Guard covers the blade edge to save your blade
and stop digging into soft driveway or edge of your yard.


----------



## blogsdon (Nov 28, 2010)

I put on the skies on my meyers blade for gravel drives only and it works great. keeps thr blade 1 to 1.5" off the gravel no guessing on lifting the blade any more.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

Check out this bad boy


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

Here are a couple more pics


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

REAPER;1136348 said:


> Yard Guard covers the blade edge to save your blade
> and stop digging into soft driveway or edge of your yard.


We did a very similar thing years ago. Only decent on gravel. Terrible on pavement though!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

mrsnowman;1136394 said:


> We did a very similar thing years ago. Only decent on gravel. Terrible on pavement though!


I wouldn't use on pavement. That one hooks on the bolts on the side so it can be removed.

I have seen home made pipe with a slit down one side and holes drilled/tapped so large thumb screws could be used as well for ease of removal.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

The one we used was set up very similar. It was a pain to take on and off, especially when it was very frozen out. The crew broke a lot of bolts and spend way too much time messing with it.


----------

